

Yahoo Aims to More Deftly Blend Ads With Content - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/24/technology/yahoo-aims-to-more-deftly-blend-ads-with-content.html

======
Abundnce10
"However, the company is also beginning to push into two of the hottest areas
of Internet advertising: stream ads, in which marketing messages are mixed in
with the feed of news headlines and other information, and so-called native
ads, which are sponsored articles or photos that resemble regular editorial
content."

I thought the FTC demands that search engines distinguish between organic and
paid results?[1]

[1] [http://ftcbeat.com/2013/06/30/ftc-to-search-engines-
distingu...](http://ftcbeat.com/2013/06/30/ftc-to-search-engines-distinguish-
paid-search-results-or-risk-ftc-action/)

